# New website for dog owners



## Makeeachdaycount (Mar 5, 2015)

This website is like Facebook for dog owners! The idea is you create a profile for you and your dog, can chat to other dog owners near you and meet up with them for walks/playdates. My dogs love meeting up with others and could use the socialisation so I think it's a great idea. Anyone else use it?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi we don't allow competitive websites to be advertised. Sorry


----------



## AndyCov451970 (May 3, 2015)

Which website was it just out of interest??


----------

